# Peoples Open (POGT)



## doc17 (Apr 27, 2010)

There are a few places left for regional qualifying for this years Peoples Open Golf Tournament at:

OULTON HALL â€“ LEEDS â€“ MONDAY 10 MAY
BOTLEY PARK â€“ SOUTHAMPTON TUESDAY 11 MAY and
LINDEN HALL â€“ NORTHUMBERLAND WED 26 MAY

At only Â£47.50 to enter this is a fantastic deal and with 10% of the field going through to the finals at St Andrews in August you could be walking the same footsteps of this years Open Champion. Contact me for more details or visit www.pogt.co.uk.


----------



## Ethan (Apr 27, 2010)

Sponsored by the Daily Express? Don't think so.


----------



## doc17 (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL


----------

